# Timberline firebrick question



## Daniel0826 (Jan 12, 2018)

I'm trying to find out some information for my dad. He has a timberline wood stove he bought used without any fire brick. I do not know the dimensions of the stove. The question here is, how would I know how many fire brick he would need for his stove.


----------



## Jan Pijpelink (Jan 12, 2018)

Daniel0826 said:


> I'm trying to find out some information for my dad. He has a timberline wood stove he bought used without any fire brick. I do not know the dimensions of the stove. The question here is, how would I know how many fire brick he would need for his stove.



Do you know the model? If not, measure the fire box up to where the brick supports are. Go on-line and check dimensions of the brick you want to buy. Then simple math. 1+1=11 2+2=22 (according to Frank Zappa)


----------



## Jan Pijpelink (Jan 12, 2018)

Daniel0826 said:


> I'm trying to find out some information for my dad. He has a timberline wood stove he bought used without any fire brick. I do not know the dimensions of the stove. The question here is, how would I know how many fire brick he would need for his stove.


 https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/timberline-firebrick.40696/

https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/replacing-firebrick.203/


----------



## coaly (Jan 13, 2018)

There are many sizes of Timberline stoves from a small 18 inch with single door to double door Fireplace Insert.
If the brick retainers are all there, measure across the back and start at left rear corner. Fill in across back, then the sides from back to front. Cover the bottom last to hold side bricks in place. If there is remaining space at front on sides or bottom cut to fit with masonry blade in circular saw. You can score them about 1/4 to 1/2' deep and snap easily. They are soft and cut easy.
Bricks are cheapest at a masonry supply store for 1.50 or so each. $3.00 each at ACE hardware sold by the case. Some Tractor Supplies have them.

If you know the model, I probably have pics of the brick layout.


----------

